# My Composition "Pulse"



## Captainnumber36

Listen and let me know what you think, politely please. Remember what mother says, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all". 

:tiphat:


----------



## dzc4627

Bland boring repetitive, not engaging.

so simple and there is little thematic development, nothing compelling me to keep listening. melodies are severely lacking in tact


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> Bland boring repetitive, not engaging.
> 
> so simple and there is little thematic development, nothing compelling me to keep listening. melodies are severely lacking in tact


Oh, so you don't know how to appreciate groove, subtlety, lyricism, and flow. Got it!

:tiphat:


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

Wrong thread. .


----------



## Larkenfield

Captainnumber36 said:


> Listen and let me know what you think, politely please. Remember what mother says, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all".
> 
> :tiphat:


Surely, you realize that you're posting this on a forum where people are constantly listening to some of the greatest music in the world! That can be hard to compete with and perhaps a basic, elementary work such as this, on not the greatest of pianos, would be better placed on YT, and kept there, where you can get the response of others who may not be as critical or as classically oriented. But here - something of this nature, which sounds somewhat reminiscent of Phillip Glass, and other standard harmonies, is likely to provoke an unfavorable reaction, and I question whether they should be blamed for that. If it were me -- I wouldn't, to preserve good relations with others.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> Oh, so you don't know how to appreciate groove, subtlety, lyricism, and flow. Got it!
> 
> :tiphat:


Oh I am capable of appreciating those things. Your music contains mediocre representations of those things.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Larkenfield said:


> Surely, you realize that you're posting this on a forum where people are constantly listening to some of the greatest music in the world. That can be hard to compete with and perhaps a work such as this would be better placed on YT, where you can get the response of others there. But here - something of this nature, which sounds somewhat reminiscent of Phillip Glass, and other standard harmonies is likely to provoke an unfavorable reaction.


That was stated in a very mature and intelligible manner. Thank you! I like that you hear a modern composer in my music, and I know that composer isn't well respected around here by some, but the fact that it is reminiscent of someone who composes professionally is a great compliment.

The simplicity of the harmonies I understand could irk some, but why does complexity have to be at the center of what is considered great, I ask? Some of the most beautiful songs are quite simple, take Satie's Gympopedie, perhaps harmonically more interesting than my piece, but the same flow and mood is captured.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> Oh I am capable of appreciating those things. Your music contains mediocre representations of those things.


It is in fact the very essence of those elements, and you seem to lack the capacity to comprehend and appreciate it. Perhaps you should listen to something more exciting with lots of changes like Rite of Spring; I think that can keep your analytical mind busy.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> It is in fact the very essence of those elements, and you seem to lack the capacity to comprehend and appreciate it. Perhaps you should listen to something more exciting with lots of changes like Rite of Spring; I think that can keep your analytical mind busy.


The Rite of Spring was the piece that launched me into classical music. I know it incredibly well, and have seen it live. I like it less than I did, but I still see it as a good piece.

Mozart and Schubert are brilliant at all of those elements you mentioned, besides perhaps groove which isn't even often desirable in superior Western Art Music. I appreciate and comprehend Mozart and Schubert. therefor etc. etc.

Perhaps you should learn music theory so you can make some good music that is pleasurable to the ear while being within the great system of Western tonality. At the moment it is just mush.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> The Rite of Spring was the piece that launched me into classical music. I know it incredibly well, and have seen it live. I like it less than I did, but I still see it as a good piece.
> 
> Mozart and Schubert are brilliant at all of those elements you mentioned, besides perhaps groove which isn't even often desirable in superior Western Art Music. I appreciate and comprehend Mozart and Schubert. therefor etc. etc.
> 
> Perhaps you should learn music theory so you can make some good music that is pleasurable to the ear while being within the great system of Western tonality. At the moment it is just mush.


Please do, continue, shower me with your knowledge of this superiority in western music, I'm fascinated, truly!


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> Please do, continue, shower me with your knowledge of this superiority in western music, I'm fascinated, truly!


i don't need to shower you with my extremely limited knowledge. just go out and realize how fantastic classical music is. it's kind of what this forum is about.


----------



## KenOC

Captainnumber36 said:


> It is in fact the very essence of those elements, and you seem to lack the capacity to comprehend and appreciate it.


You claim to want civility, but upon criticism of your music you trot out the ad hominems.


----------



## Captainnumber36

KenOC said:


> You claim to want civility, but upon criticism of your music you trot out the ad hominems.


I'm doing it on purpose, Ken.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> i don't need to shower you with my extremely limited knowledge. just go out and realize how fantastic classical music is. it's kind of what this forum is about.


You think I haven't discovered the greatness of Classical music? Get a clue dude, get a friggin' clue and dig your head out of the sand.

So you admit you have limited knowledge, but proclaim to know the difference between objectively good and bad music. You're one very strange and peculiar man!


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> You think I haven't discovered the greatness of Classical music? Get a clue dude, get a friggin' clue and dig your head out of the sand.
> 
> So you admit you have limited knowledge, but proclaim to know the difference between objectively good and bad music. You're one very strange and peculiar man!


"You think I haven't discovered the greatness of Classical music? " Then start writing it and learning how to. Stop writing this bologna and posting it here expecting compliments. It just isn't good music relative to classical music.

of course i have limited knowledge. but given what i have, yes i do make assessments on music here in this forum and use that limited knowledge to guide me.


----------



## Ziggabea

To be fair, he doesn't have to write what dzc4627 wants him to write


----------



## Captainnumber36

Larkenfield said:


> Surely, you realize that you're posting this on a forum where people are constantly listening to some of the greatest music in the world! That can be hard to compete with and perhaps a basic, elementary work such as this, on not the greatest of pianos, would be better placed on YT, and kept there, where you can get the response of others who may not be as critical or as classically oriented. But here - something of this nature, which sounds somewhat reminiscent of Phillip Glass, and other standard harmonies, is likely to provoke an unfavorable reaction, and I question whether they should be blamed for that. If it were me -- I wouldn't, to preserve good relations with others.


You edited it to poke attacks at me which changed the tone of it completely. Elementary? Are you kidding me? This work shows exceptional talent for development, melody, and something not often found in the Classical world, groove. I don't claim it to be Classical, I don't really claim it to be anything other than what it is, and what it is, is simple melodic structures that flow and groove from one section to the next until the climax at the end and resolving into how the piece began.

It's circular in nature, as many of my compositions are. Elementary? Nonsense. It has it's own unique sound, and shouldn't be compared to what it isn't, and it ISN'T anywhere close to being reminiscent of Mozart, Bach, or Beethoven, or any of those fellows.

But, it is indeed a composition, perhaps one you don't like, but that is fine.

Move on, don't listen, continue to dislike, and we'll all survive.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ziggabea said:


> To be fair, he doesn't have to write what dzc4627 wants him to write


Exactly.

And he doesn't have to like what I compose either, but he doesn't have to make sarcastic comments about it stating how it's objectively bad music because it doesn't meet his standard.


----------



## dzc4627

Ziggabea said:


> To be fair, he doesn't have to write what dzc4627 wants him to write


Me: I want him to write classical music on this classical music forum

You: He doesn't _have_ to write want you want him to write

No one has to do anything here. I'm saying what he ought to do if he wants people to like his music here


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> "You think I haven't discovered the greatness of Classical music? " Then start writing it and learning how to. Stop writing this bologna and posting it here expecting compliments. It just isn't good music relative to classical music.
> 
> of course i have limited knowledge. but given what i have, yes i do make assessments on music here in this forum and use that limited knowledge to guide me.


What if I don't want to compose "Classical Music", or do I have to write exactly how DZC4627 wants me to write? Silly little man, you are!

So you think all music that isn't Classical is bad, cool, good to know your horizons are shallow yet you feel you are authority on objectively good and bad music.

Meet Simon Cowell of TC ladies and gentlemen!

:lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> Me: I want him to write classical music on this classical music forum
> 
> You: He doesn't _have_ to write want you want him to write
> 
> No one has to do anything here. I'm saying what he ought to do if he wants people to like his music here


People do like my music here. Some of us have musical horizons which extend beyond your limited scope within your limited comprehension of Classical music.


----------



## Ziggabea

dzc4627 said:


> Me: I want him to write classical music on this classical music forum
> 
> You: He doesn't _have_ to write want you want him to write
> 
> No one has to do anything here. I'm saying what he ought to do if he wants people to like his music here


Fair point; expectations vs reality

This doesn't necessarily mean it is a bad thing to be composing new age music on a classical site, there is an active non-classical sub-forum and threads on such music in the past. It isn't forbidden.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> What if I don't want to compose "Classical Music", or do I have to write exactly how DZC4627 wants me to write? Silly little man, you are!
> 
> So you think all music that isn't Classical is bad, cool, good to know your horizons are shallow yet you feel you are authority on objectively good and bad music.
> 
> Meet Simon Cowell of TC ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> :lol:


I hope your comments here might show others that behind your deceptive ornamentation of tact are some malevolent sentiments.

Anyway, I didn't say that all music that isn't Classical is bad. But if you are posting non classical music on a classical forum, i am going to call it bad classical.

If you consider a sole focus on classical to be shallow, then you really don't quite get the breadth and completeness that western music provides.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ziggabea said:


> Fair point; expectations vs reality
> 
> This doesn't necessarily mean it is a bad thing to be composing new age music on a classical site, there is an active non-classical sub-forum and threads on such music in the past. It isn't forbidden.


Exactly! And he doesn't have to post in my threads, yet he continues to post negative sarcastic comments directed towards my music.

I'll just have to play his game against him.


----------



## Ziggabea

Rock isn't bad classical it's rock, lol


----------



## Ziggabea

Captainnumber36 said:


> Exactly! And he doesn't have to post in my threads, yet he continues to post negative sarcastic comments directed towards my music.
> 
> I'll just have to play his game against him.


Well he still has every right to, even if I don't agree on some of his opinions


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> I hope your comments here might show others that behind your deceptive ornamentation of tact are some malevolent sentiments.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't say that all music that isn't Classical is bad. But if you are posting non classical music on a classical forum, i am going to call it bad classical.
> 
> If you consider a sole focus on classical to be shallow, then you really don't quite get the breadth and completeness that western music provides.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dzc4627

Ziggabea said:


> Rock isn't bad classical it's rock, lol


so then it should be taken to the rock forums where people might know more about it. the problem is that capt considers criticism of his drivel based on classical music standards to be inappropriate, despite this being a classical music forum.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> Exactly! And he doesn't have to post in my threads, yet he continues to post negative sarcastic comments directed towards my music.
> 
> I'll just have to play his game against him.


there is no game capt. the notion that you see it as one is somewhat revealing in a bad way


----------



## Pugg

Ziggabea said:


> Well he still has every right to, even if I don't agree on some of his opinions


Counting till ten and thinking before typing will also help, before this is derailing.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ziggabea said:


> Well he still has every right to, even if I don't agree on some of his opinions


He has the right to, but what's the point other than to feed some inferiority complex about composition, if we understand he doesn't like my music?

He isn't trying to empower me to grow, in fact, he seems to attempt to put himself in a greater light saying he is all knowing on what is good and bad in music, and attempt to get me to stop composing.

That is what his words do, make people feel like giving up. That is what he did to Jaime, and almost me.

Thankfully Bettina and Pugg in particular gave me strength and I love them for that, truly. I wish I knew them in real life!


----------



## Ziggabea

dzc4627 said:


> so then it should be taken to the rock forums where people might know more about it. the problem is that capt considers criticism of his drivel based on classical music standards to be inappropriate, despite this being a classical music forum.


No, I was pointing out the silliness in this statement:



dzc4627 said:


> But if you are posting non classical music on a classical forum, i am going to call it bad classical.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

Captainnumber36 said:


> He has the right to, but what's the point other than to feed some inferiority complex about composition, if we understand he doesn't like my music?
> 
> He isn't trying to empower me to grow, in fact, he seems to attempt to put himself in a greater light saying he is all knowing on what is good and bad in music, and attempt to get me to stop composing.
> 
> That is what his words do, make people feel like giving up. That is what he did to Jaime, and almost me.
> 
> Thankfully Bettina and Pugg in particular gave me strength and I love them for that, truly. I wish I knew them in real life!


So? What is the big deal? This isn't a conciliating program, this is a forum


----------



## dzc4627

Ziggabea said:


> No, I was pointing out the silliness in this statement:


It isn't silly. What I mean is that if he posts his music in a forum about classical music composition, it makes sense that it be judged by those standards.

If someone submits a quiche to an apple pie contest, it is going to be judged on the basis of being an apple pie, even if it is not. needless to say it will be considered a pretty bad apple pie. so the quiche maker should take it to the quiche contest instead no?


----------



## dzc4627

Daniel Atkinson said:


> So? What is the big deal? This isn't a conciliating program, this is a forum


i could not have said it better


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

With respect given. You and Jamie don't seem to be willing to take things with a grain of salt.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Are you seeing an eye Dr? I think you may need a script for a pair of glasses. The forum is titled "Today's Composers", it doesn't specify genre. Maybe you need to review the rules of acceptable music to be entered into this contest before judging it by INCORRECT standards.

This Classical Forum endorses non-classical music in that it even has a sub-forum dedicated to non-classical music discussion.

The primary section is to discus primarily Classical Music. The sub-forums related to classical music are to discuss primarily classical music.

Clearly you missed the memo, son!


----------



## Jacob Brooks

So that I may serve the primary function of this thread I will first say: the peace is relaxing and pleasant enough. It is very thin for my flavor in terms of content and I can get almost nothing from it because of that. There are no straightforward mistakes but a lot of room for improvement since it is so empty and even boring. If the purpose is relaxation or background music, it is decent but the timbre of piano gets in the way.

As for the conversation that has been happening, I think my position on these sorts of things is pretty well understood by those who know me on here. I will add one thing though:



> He isn't trying to empower me to grow, in fact, he seems to attempt to put himself in a greater light saying he is all knowing on what is good and bad in music, and attempt to get me to stop composing.
> 
> That is what his words do, make people feel like giving up. That is what he did to Jaime, and almost me.


I completely disagree. The best thing to make an aspiring composer grow is to make them completely reevaluate what they are doing by pointing out every mistake you can find. When the music shows real merit you say that, also. Basically, the way to make someone better at making quality music is by doing your best to express to them your evaluation of its quality. I am very interested in a contemporary classical scene being as high-merit as possible. I couldn't imagine what would've been lost if nobody told Bach that his earliest organ compositions (while showing much promise) were highly flawed. The hours of beauty that would've been lost.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jacob Brooks said:


> So that I may serve the primary function of this thread I will first say: the peace is relaxing and pleasant enough. It is very thin for my flavor in terms of content and I can get almost nothing from it because of that. There are no straightforward mistakes but a lot of room for improvement since it is so empty and even boring. If the purpose is relaxation or background music, it is decent but the timbre of piano gets in the way.
> 
> As for the conversation that has been happening, I think my position on these sorts of things is pretty well understood by those who know me on here. I will add one thing though:
> 
> I completely disagree. The best thing to make an aspiring composer grow is to make them completely reevaluate what they are doing by pointing out every mistake you can find. When the music shows real merit you say that, also. Basically, the way to make someone better at making quality music is by doing your best to express to them your evaluation of its quality. I am very interested in a contemporary classical scene being as high-merit as possible. I couldn't imagine what would've been lost if nobody told Bach that his earliest organ compositions (while showing much promise) were highly flawed. The hours of beauty that would've been lost.


Then we disagree.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> Are you seeing an eye Dr? I think you may need a script for a pair of glasses. The forum is titled "Today's Composers", it doesn't specify genre. Maybe you need to review the rules of acceptable music to be entered into this contest before judging it by INCORRECT standards.
> 
> This Classical Forum endorses non-classical music in that it even has a sub-forum dedicated to non-classical music discussion.
> 
> The primary section is to discus primarily Classical Music. The sub-forums related to classical music are to discuss primarily classical music.
> 
> Clearly you missed the memo, son!


the fact that there is a specific tidy spot for non classical music proves my point. unless specified otherwise a subforum like this would fall under the "talk *classical*" umbrella


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

dzc4627 said:


> the fact that there is a specific tidy spot for non classical music proves my point. unless specified otherwise a subforum like this would fall under the "talk *classical*" umbrella





> For composers: Get help, critiques, and participate in our composition-projects. Are you a composer?


I'm not so sure about that. It could easily have been:



> For classical composers: Get help, critiques, and participate in our composition-projects. Are you a classical composer?


----------



## dzc4627

Daniel Atkinson said:


> I'm not so sure about that. It could easily have been:


Good point. Despite this though I'd consider this a forum with a few exceptions strictly about classical music and would expect the composition section to deal with that as well. There are a multitude of composition forums that have many different sections with film, new age, etc.

I'd expect this subforum to stay within classical composition just as i'd expect the News, Concerts and Events subforum to discuss classical news, concerts, and events


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> Good point. Despite this though I'd consider this a forum with a few exceptions strictly about classical music and would expect the composition section to deal with that as well. There are a multitude of composition forums that have many different sections with film, new age, etc.
> 
> I'd expect this subforum to stay within classical composition just as i'd expect the News, Concerts and Events subforum to discuss classical news, concerts, and events


I may be wrong about this, but your expectation, I don't think, dictate the rules of the board. Just a guess!


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> I may be wrong about this, but your expectation, I don't think, dictate the rules of the board. Just a guess!


it's a damn fine thing i'm not proposing that people should be removed or banned for breaking rules based on my opinions. huh...


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> it's a damn fine thing i'm not proposing that people should be removed or banned for breaking rules based on my opinions. huh...


Not like that isn't already the norm around here...


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> Oh, so you don't know how to appreciate groove, subtlety, lyricism, and flow. Got it!
> 
> :tiphat:


Hey, just found this subforum, never knew it existed till now. Surprised to see you more on the aggressive, Capt'n. Easy bro. On Lyricism and flow, I would say check. Groove and subtlety, not so much. I think you are a bit short on melody there, right hand sounds too safe to my ears, too little contrast. Ok, blast me to bits Harry Callaghan


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> Hey, just found this subforum, never knew it existed till now. Surprised to see you more on the aggressive, Capt'n. Easy bro. On Lyricism and flow, I would say check. Groove and subtlety, not so much. I think you are a bit short on melody there, right hand sounds too safe to my ears, too little contrast. Ok, blast me to bits Harry Callaghan


I kind of see flow and groove as interchangeable terms. It's a flowy groove of sorts!  I've missed you Phil, haven't seen you around much since I started my new job. Perhaps we are on at different times now!

I think lacking in contrast between sections dynamically is a style I've developed of my own (not sure if it's been done before, feel free to educate me). But melodically I think it shifts quite subtly and seamlessly from section to section.

Thanks for your .02 Phil!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> I kind of see flow and groove as interchangeable terms. It's a flowy groove of sorts!  I've missed you Phil, haven't seen you around much since I started my new job. Perhaps we are on at different times now!
> 
> I think lacking in contrast between sections dynamically is a style I've developed of my own (not sure if it's been done before, feel free to educate me). But melodically I think it shifts quite subtly and seamlessly from section to section.
> 
> Thanks for your .02 Phil!


What I hear is your right hand accompanying your left. The melody lacks tension and resolution, and rhythmic variety. It sounds like you have some chord progressions in mind, and just improvised with your right hand. It is better to focus more on shaping the melody and making the piece shorter than to sort of 'ramble'.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> What I hear is your right hand accompanying your left. The melody lacks tension and resolution, and rhythmic variety. It sounds like you have some chord progressions in mind, and just improvised with your right hand. It is better to focus more on shaping the melody and making the piece shorter than to sort of 'ramble'.


So, the right hand doesn't stand out enough and seems to just lay there over the left hand part. Am I understanding you correctly?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jacob Brooks said:


> So that I may serve the primary function of this thread I will first say: the peace is relaxing and pleasant enough. It is very thin for my flavor in terms of content and I can get almost nothing from it because of that. There are no straightforward mistakes but a lot of room for improvement since it is so empty and even boring. If the purpose is relaxation or background music, it is decent but the timbre of piano gets in the way.
> 
> As for the conversation that has been happening, I think my position on these sorts of things is pretty well understood by those who know me on here. I will add one thing though:
> 
> I completely disagree. The best thing to make an aspiring composer grow is to make them completely reevaluate what they are doing by pointing out every mistake you can find. When the music shows real merit you say that, also. Basically, the way to make someone better at making quality music is by doing your best to express to them your evaluation of its quality. I am very interested in a contemporary classical scene being as high-merit as possible. I couldn't imagine what would've been lost if nobody told Bach that his earliest organ compositions (while showing much promise) were highly flawed. The hours of beauty that would've been lost.


I appreciate the way you conduct yourself, and the way you stated your thoughts very much. Yes, my piano is very old and out of tune from the move to my new apartment, and it's not the best piano on the market.  I have my eye on a baby grand steinway that I really fell in love with!

Thank you for reinforcing my own thoughts on my music, that it is relaxing, peaceful, and I'll add melodious (and what I mean by that is, the music contains catchy melodies that can be recalled easily when compared to the melodies found in classical music which can be difficult to recall). I think you can find people humming my songs after a first listen, which gives them a more poppy appeal; I've always felt I had a poppy classical sound which what I found out is basically New Age music. I have fallen in love with New Age music and it is the only other genre I delve into other than classical these days, but I've listened to a LOT of different music over the years. I'm just fine tuning my tastes!

Thank you for saying you found it pleasant, that is what I aim to achieve. I'm not trying to blow people out of the water with fanciful technique like Rachmaninoff, or charm a king or lady like Mozart. If anything, I'm somewhat like the impressionists (but that's even a stretch) in the mood I'm attempting to convey, but harmonically, Im no where near their area and I know that.

But, I do love what I create, and am very proud of it. I see it as "spiritual healing music" in a way; music to make you feel warm and comfortable, and I think your description of my music leads to the same conclusion.

DZC needs to review my music from a different viewpoint other than Classical, because it is not Classical, but it is composition, just not classical composition, and this sub-forum does not dictate any particular genre other than to share compositions, which I take to mean pieces rather than songs, and my music are certainly pieces.

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jacob Brooks said:


> So that I may serve the primary function of this thread I will first say: the peace is relaxing and pleasant enough. It is very thin for my flavor in terms of content and I can get almost nothing from it because of that. There are no straightforward mistakes but a lot of room for improvement since it is so empty and even boring. If the purpose is relaxation or background music, it is decent but the timbre of piano gets in the way.
> 
> As for the conversation that has been happening, I think my position on these sorts of things is pretty well understood by those who know me on here. I will add one thing though:
> 
> I completely disagree. The best thing to make an aspiring composer grow is to make them completely reevaluate what they are doing by pointing out every mistake you can find. When the music shows real merit you say that, also. Basically, the way to make someone better at making quality music is by doing your best to express to them your evaluation of its quality. I am very interested in a contemporary classical scene being as high-merit as possible. I couldn't imagine what would've been lost if nobody told Bach that his earliest organ compositions (while showing much promise) were highly flawed. The hours of beauty that would've been lost.


I think we can be honest and upfront with each other in respectful and motivating ways. You are good at this, but DZC is not, imo. All he does it make people feel bad about themselves when he doesn't think it fits his standards, and I think he needs to re-evaluate the criteria he uses to judge by on a piece by piece basis, that's the intellectual thing to do anyways!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> What I hear is your right hand accompanying your left. The melody lacks tension and resolution, and rhythmic variety. It sounds like you have some chord progressions in mind, and just improvised with your right hand. It is better to focus more on shaping the melody and making the piece shorter than to sort of 'ramble'.


Hmmm, what if I told you the point of the music was to get you to kick back, relax, and zone out with yourself or close loved ones in a trance/meditative like state? How would that affect your opinion?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> Hmmm, what if I told you the point of the music was to get you to kick back, relax, and zone out with yourself or close loved ones in a trance/meditative like state? How would that affect your opinion?


Yeah, i was going to say it sounds more like trance music. Then you achieved your goal.


----------



## mmsbls

Please focus comments on the music and not each other. Composers who place music in the _Today's Composers_ area can expect to receive criticism toward their works. The criticism should be pointed at the music, but criticism is fair game here.


----------



## nikola

Why should anyone compose classical music here? People come here to share their music and not to compose classical music. At least that's what I did and I know that my music isn't classical and I don't care and don't want it to be classical. 
I composed some of the most simple pieces ever and I enjoy in them more than in any technically complicated piece by some snobbish wannabe classical composers who will never compose anything interesting beside the idea of boring complex technicalities. Vangelis or Yanni never learned music theory, yet they created something original, new and different on emotional level and that's why people love them. Nobody can 'teach' you how to compose. Music is not science. It is art. Sure, there is out there a lot of crappy music. So what!?
I encourage Captainnumber to compose whatever the hell he wants to compose. When he compose what he wants to compose, that is art. If he would compose what you guys want him to compose, that would be crap. You can only kill his inspiration. For what!?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

nikola said:


> Why should anyone compose classical music here? People come here to share their music and not to compose classical music. At least that's what I did and I know that my music isn't classical and I don't care and don't want it to be classical.
> I composed some of the most simple pieces ever and I enjoy in them more than in any technically complicated piece by some snobbish wannabe classical composers who will never compose anything interesting beside the idea of boring complex technicalities. Vangelis or Yanni never learned music theory, yet they created something original, new and different on emotional level and that's why people love them. Nobody can 'teach' you how to compose. Music is not science. It is art. Sure, there is out there a lot of crappy music. So what!?
> I encourage Captainnumber to compose whatever the hell he wants to compose. When he compose what he wants to compose, that is art. If he would compose what you guys want him to compose, that would be crap. You can only kill his inspiration. For what!?


Mostly because it is a classical forum. Also, just because you like doesn't mean others will.

This piece is bland, and while I understand it isn't classical, It is still placed beside other classical works on the forum. Perhaps if you want to compose this type of music, this forum isn't the best place for you. You seem unwilling to accept critique, nor compose in the classical style, as broad as it is...


----------



## nikola

This forum also has "non-classical music" and so many sections that could or could not be related to classical music so everybody has the right to compose whatever the hell they want to compose. 
I'm not able to accept critic FROM YOU? I am my own best critic. Why should I need you? I only post my music here so you could hear how great it is and be jealous because I'm more talented than all of you are. 
Oh, you only speak in general.... still the same. 
Leave everybody to compose whatever they want.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Nikola nobody is saying he can't compose whatever he wants. People are just judging it by what they expect to hear on a music aimed at classical. And it is aimed at classical, whatever the rules or forum titles neglect to say - the site is called "Talk Classical" and other genres should and generally are considered secondary or off-topic - which is fine, but I think it's reasonable to expect that music posted here would be classical. 

DCZ is direct and I can see how his comments can stick it where it hurts, but I agree with his insights and to question his musical knowledge, frankly speaking Captain, is ridiculous when you proudly admit not knowing much about "chords and that sort of thing". I'm trying to be as civil as possible here, but this is why I urged you to embrace and learn music theory, because it will help you understand and use the insights of those critics who critique you on musically theoretical grounds. 

And, on musically theoretical grounds, DCZ is absolutely correct that there are great composers who excel in the areas of music that you wanted this composition to be, and this piece doesn't live up well to them. I want to see much more motivic development, and better construction of motifs in general. I want to see more thoughtful and creative orchestration. This takes hundreds, thousands of hours of study and experimentation, and until you apply yourself to this study seriously, you'll always be limited to producing amateur works like this, and yes, elementary. The previous commenter was not being unreasonable with this assessment. 

I'm sure you'll dismiss my comments, maybe even consider me unfair or harsh as well, and stick with your ethos of composing whatever you like. That's fine, but you've uploaded it here, and these are my thoughts, which I am well-entitled to give.


----------



## nikola

Chords? What is that?


----------



## Bulldog

Just sticking to the musical piece in question, I don't like any of it. Given that I don't like new age music, that's not surprising; I also don't care for the philosophy behind it. Now, I do understand what the captain likes about what he composed, and I like that he stands by his music (after all, it belongs to him). However, I do believe that the standards need to be raised substantially.


----------



## Vasks

Bulldog said:


> Now, I do understand what the captain likes about what he composed, and I like that he stands by his music (after all, it belongs to him). However, I do believe that the standards need to be raised substantially.


I have said the equivalent of that first sentence too. As for the 2nd sentence, it'll be a tough slog for him to do so. I did say to the Captain a while back that he's limited to what he can physically play and mentally remember to create. The old adage that knowledge will set you free applies.


----------



## Captainnumber36

If you want to compare this to Classical music go ahead, but I think that is ridiculous being that this isn't classical music. It's like saying I don't like this apple because it doesn't taste like oranges and oranges are the only good and worthy fruit. It's stubborn to do so and to be so unwilling to consider looking at the apple for what it is and what is has to offer that oranges don't. I personally prefer oranges to apples, but I won't go around saying apples are bad and less worthy of a fruit because of my preferences.

So continue to critique my music as not being an orange, but rather an apple, and saying it is bad because it doesn't taste like an orange.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Captainnumber36 said:


> If you want to compare this to Classical music go ahead, but I think that is ridiculous being that this isn't classical music. It's like saying I don't like this apple because it doesn't taste like oranges and oranges are the only good and worthy fruit. It's stubborn to do so and to be so unwilling to consider looking at the apple for what it is and what is has to offer that oranges don't. I personally prefer oranges to apples, but I won't go around saying apples are bad and less worthy of a fruit because of my preferences.
> 
> So continue to critique my music as not being an orange, but rather an apple, and saying it is bad because it doesn't taste like an orange.


I'm just going to start ignoring critiques I find pompous, juvenile in it's scope of understanding of various musical forms or just flat out rude critiques that display a lack of sophistication.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bulldog said:


> Just sticking to the musical piece in question, I don't like any of it. Given that I don't like new age music, that's not surprising; I also don't care for the philosophy behind it. Now, I do understand what the captain likes about what he composed, and I like that he stands by his music (after all, it belongs to him). However, I do believe that the standards need to be raised substantially.


I appreciate you saying that you can see why I defend my art.

I also want to add that if someone says something that I think is a good idea, I'll take it to heart and do something about it.

Ask Bettina about my recent piece, "Gough", and how her pointers really helped me develop that piece.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Tbh, I'm just waiting for an "Understanding me" by captain.


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Tbh, I'm just waiting for an "Understanding me" by captain.


Please stick to discussing the music as the mods have requested.


----------



## dzc4627

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Tbh, I'm just waiting for an "Understanding me" by captain.


Absolutely brilliant


----------



## mmsbls

This thread is no longer about the work posted. Too many members are commenting on each other here. Closed for now.


----------

